# Sound for EMD Model 40 "Critter"



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Anybody try to put sound in one of these? is so, what decoder, and sound file did you use? I would think, one of the micro decoders, with sugar-cube speakers would work, just trying to find the correct sound file.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Might be a bit of a challenge on both counts. I don’t there’s an out of the box solution but I may be wrong so you’ll need to buy a decoder which will accept a downloadable sound file. ESU and Zimo I believe do this. Then you need to find the file, if you look on the internet there are people that offer this service. You’ll have to use a small sugar cube.

You should also be aware of this potential issue which I saw noted on the TCS site: 

‘mportant note! The directional lighting diodes mounted on the locomotive DCC plug board are mounted backwards! Do not plug a decoder into the socket and turn on the lights. You will instantly fry the decoder! In later versions of this locomotive Roundhouse corrected this issue. Unfortunately there is no way for us to know when exactly this problem was correct, but you can test this by reading the directionality of the diodes to be sure the light functions are not tied directly to the track. Our MC2 decoder with 1" harness will fit beautifully inside this "Critter". It is "Plug N Play"’

Edit: Digitrax do a downloadable sound decoder. You’ll need a PC with JMRI installed and their programmer http://www.digitrax.com/products/computer-control/pr4/

Here’s a ‘how to’ from Digitrax’s site:

Downloading and Installing Sound Projects (.spj)

It's easy:

1. Find the sound project your want to download on SoundDepot.

2. Connect your PR3 programmer to the programming track on your layout.

3. Place your SoundFX decoder equipped locomotive on the programming track.

4. Open the SoundLoader application.

5. In the Sound Loader application, open the .spj file with the sound project you want to load into the decoder.

6. Click on "Program" and wait for the programming process to complete (usually 60-90 seconds).

7. That's it. You've just customized your locomotive.

Digitrax don’t have a sound file for the Critter so you’ll have to source one.
If you don’t fancy doing all this a specialist model train shop may be able do it for you.

You don’t say if you have the Athearn or BLI model but if it’s the latter this might be of help:






Good luck.


----------

